# Info Please



## Casa Das Nogueiras (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, 

We are finally taking the plunge and moving to Ansiao later this year.

Can anyone offer any advice on the best home phone / broadband provider and details of costs involved, I am also looking at those android tv boxes that run of the Internet , has anyone any experiences with them.

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. - Best service provider will depend on exact and I do mean exact location of your house and you'll only know that once you move in. 

My advice would be to visit a MEO shop and probably the best one to visit for you would be Pombal (if you go between 1 and 2 then the shop will be fairly empty) and ask if they can give you a fibre optic connection.......... if they can't then just walk away because all their other options and their customer service for those other packages are totally non existent . 

I'd suggest you go to Bentley Walker Tooway if you can't get MEO Fibre optic.


----------



## Casa Das Nogueiras (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply , I will look into both options


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

simonandangela said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are finally taking the plunge and moving to Ansiao later this year.
> 
> ...


Welcome
as TM stated try the Meo shop but don't believe everything they tell you, we paid 21.99 + 14.99 euros per month for l/line and what we thought was 12MBPS but it turned out that it was "UP TO" 12MBPS and very rarely anybody gets 12MBPS we've had lots of problems with speed and as we're quite a way from the "station" ( 5 kilometres) it's extremely slow, we've had 3 routers and tried a 4G mobile router that Meo insisted would cure all our problems and that was worse as it only gave us 0.1MBPS so went back to the original router which gives us 0.6 MBPS, they also tell us that there's no plans in the immediate future for fibre optic in our area so we're stuck. Regarding the tv box, that only works with the internet if you've got the speed , we were told by TV "expert" that we needed a minimum of 2MBPS ( Meo says 4MBPS) and we only get 0.6 so no luck there either, fortunately we have sky. Hopefully your area may be better served.


----------



## Casa Das Nogueiras (Jul 3, 2014)

weatherwatcher said:


> Welcome
> as TM stated try the Meo shop but don't believe everything they tell you, we paid 21.99 + 14.99 euros per month for l/line and what we thought was 12MBPS but it turned out that it was "UP TO" 12MBPS and very rarely anybody gets 12MBPS we've had lots of problems with speed and as we're quite a way from the "station" ( 5 kilometres) it's extremely slow, we've had 3 routers and tried a 4G mobile router that Meo insisted would cure all our problems and that was worse as it only gave us 0.1MBPS so went back to the original router which gives us 0.6 MBPS, they also tell us that there's no plans in the immediate future for fibre optic in our area so we're stuck. Regarding the tv box, that only works with the internet if you've got the speed , we were told by TV "expert" that we needed a minimum of 2MBPS ( Meo says 4MBPS) and we only get 0.6 so no luck there either, fortunately we have sky. Hopefully your area may be better served.


Thanks for the info......Simon


----------

